# ISO recipe for vin cotto



## paulcopeland (Oct 16, 2007)

how does one make vin cotto?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Paul.  Welcome to DC.

I never heard of cooked wine before so I did a quick google and found many recipes to choose from.


----------

